# When to stop burping my mason jars?



## dannykl (Nov 13, 2013)

So my buds have been dried and are curing,sitting in quart size mason jars with an oz each. My oldest has been curing for 2 months and most of it has been curing for a little over a month. Do you have to burp forever? How long do you suggest? My process is to wait 2 months before transferring smokable bud from curing jar to stash jar(about 1/8 at a time).Fortunately, my grow will last me until next harvest. Drooling over the thought of having personal stash that has been cured for a year.I was gifted bud that was cured for a year and it was spectacular. Anyway, I'm a newbie and just need to know if I should stop burping my cured bud after a certain period of time.thanks all.


----------



## Southerner (Nov 13, 2013)

I stop burping when the buds start retain a a "crunchy" outside without being too moist inside. I usually stop after 2 weeks or so max.


----------



## mikek420 (Nov 13, 2013)

you should stop burping after the RH goes below a certain point, I believe 55%ish or so, if you don't have a meter, what I did was lay the jar on the side, and leave the lid off completely till its dry but not crispy. then with it still on the side I put the lid right up to the top, but not on, leaving a tiny gap. after a few days start burping, then when you get past the point of them being wet and susceptible to mold, which would be a couple weeks or so, you don't have to burp. since you said 2 months, I think you are past that point, so you should be able to keep the lid on and stop burping, how does it feel when you touch it? just make sure to not get mold, or get a meter for RH


----------



## GrowersWarehouse (Nov 13, 2013)

Just make sure that you don't dry it out so much that it turns to dust. Meaning if you try and crush up a bud you should be able to feel some minimal moisture present. However, if it's too wet you can risk growing molds and mildews. I think after 2 months you should be fine sealing them up and only opening them when you need to. Mylar bags by Can-Fan are great to store your product long term. Glass works great until you break a jar and have to pick out glass shards from your product.


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 13, 2013)

Get a hygrometer to put in your jar, makes it a lot easier. Keep it between 60-65% as long as 2 months+ for best cure. Each bud cures differently.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Nov 13, 2013)

yeah. what he said.


----------



## dannykl (Nov 13, 2013)

thanks for all the great answers. My bud has turned out pretty well. I'm not going to burp anymore. Figure when I need to refill my stash jars, that will be sufficient. Thinking about using Boveda packs in all mason jars.


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 13, 2013)

Boveda packs work great for beginners trying to cure but I would suggest aiming away from them as you get better at curing. 

They are a good security from mold but besides that they are only good for long term storage. Amateur curing as well but you don't want that all the time


----------



## dannykl (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm going to use the Boveda packs for long term storage. How can it hurt to keep my bud at 62% humidity.


----------



## 1grower (Nov 14, 2013)

When dried should be at 15% at cure should be 17% moisture..jar burping 2 weeks weed takes 2 months to fully cure..after 2 weeks you can leave jar shut..


----------



## 1grower (Nov 14, 2013)

Too high..


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 14, 2013)

I like boveda packs...
I would let in oxygen over the course of a month at that %..its important not to seal it up too early to let terpenoids cyclicize..the aroma of the bud will cure without moisture. But its necessary for chlorophyll and starches etc to be broken down


----------



## dannykl (Nov 14, 2013)

1grower said:


> Too high..


so what percentage would you recommend?


----------



## spek9 (Nov 14, 2013)

1grower said:


> When dried should be at 15% at cure should be 17% moisture..jar burping 2 weeks weed takes 2 months to fully cure..after 2 weeks you can leave jar shut..


Huh? What? You're not serious, right?

-spek


----------



## tobinates559 (Nov 17, 2013)

1grower said:


> Too high..



stop trying to tell people whats up when you dont even know yourself!!! 15-17% ? on what planet? go learn something before you try to teach anyone


----------



## zubey91 (Nov 17, 2013)

Heres my formula... Get in jars and burp until you can get it down to 61-63 rh. Then burp once every 3-5 days (5 minutes in dry climate 10-15 in humid climate). Keep doing that until it gets to 55-60 then store.. Or keep brining down to 50-55


----------



## MightyMike530 (Nov 19, 2013)

JoyJoy said:


> Using a Curing Cap will help monitor the humidity of the contents of the jar and reduce unnecessary burping. Allowing herbs to cure slowly for maxim taste. I bought mine from ebay. Here is the link.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Curing-Cap-for-Regular-and-Wide-Mouth-Mason-Jars-/171168864545?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item27da759921
> View attachment 2898082


Thats fucking brilliant!!! Have you had a chance to use it yet? Did it work as expected?


----------



## Jack Harer (Nov 19, 2013)

MightyMike530 said:


> Thats fucking brilliant!!! Have you had a chance to use it yet? Did it work as expected?


I think so, too!! I wonder could I get a break on a bunch of them!


----------



## Miki D (Nov 19, 2013)

Jack Harer said:


> I think so, too!! I wonder could I get a break on a bunch of them!


I just ordered a set. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## lightsgreenaction (Jan 6, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Boveda packs work great for beginners trying to cure but I would suggest aiming away from them as you get better at curing.
> 
> They are a good security from mold but besides that they are only good for long term storage. Amateur curing as well but you don't want that all the time


Can you please explain the reason for you feeling this way? I get that it simplifies the process by helping to control humidity, but why is that a negative? Is there an argument for less control? I'm trying to get better at curing and understand it better, so I don't understand why keeping pressure in the right direction to the humidity point you want to be at for that stage of curing would only be for amateurs. I can also understand if you feel like it's just unnecessary because you're so good at it, but you made it seem like there were reasons it reduces the quality of the curing process. 
Thanks!


----------



## Sand4x105 (Jan 6, 2014)

Stop the idiocy... Dry your bud to 70% too wet...
Dry your bud to 65-70% too wet 
60-65% Perfect it's in the zone... START YOUR CURE....
55-60% Dry enough, ready for long term cure/storage...
Less than 55% WTF You crazy? 
Buds turn to dust... less than 50% all they are are dust in the wind


----------



## spek9 (Jan 6, 2014)

lightsgreenaction said:


> Can you please explain the reason for you feeling this way? I get that it simplifies the process by helping to control humidity, but why is that a negative? Is there an argument for less control? I'm trying to get better at curing and understand it better, so I don't understand why keeping pressure in the right direction to the humidity point you want to be at for that stage of curing would only be for amateurs. I can also understand if you feel like it's just unnecessary because you're so good at it, but you made it seem like there were reasons it reduces the quality of the curing process.
> Thanks!


It is not for amateurs. I've been growing cannabis for more than 20 years, and someone from this site pointed me to Boveda paks and it makes my life when I'm curing 10, 1 qt jars at a time much easier.

Whatever works, works.

Do not listen to people who have their head up their ass.

If it didn't work for them, they would say that in a polite fashion. Otherwise, they are the amateur.

Aside from that, I take them OUT when I am done curing for long-term storage as they just dry up anyways. Another member on here taught me how to rejuvinate them for re-use, so that's what I do.

Caliber IV hygrometers in 2 of 10 jars with 2 Boveda 62% paks in each jar, then I open and burp every four days or so for the first few weeks, then remove everything and store.

-spek


----------



## spek9 (Jan 6, 2014)

Sand4x105 said:


> Stop the idiocy... Dry your bud to 70% too wet...
> Dry your bud to 65-70% too wet
> 60-65% Perfect it's in the zone... START YOUR CURE....
> 55-60% Dry enough, ready for long term cure/storage...
> ...


What he said.

-spek


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (May 12, 2015)

lightsgreenaction said:


> Can you please explain the reason for you feeling this way? I get that it simplifies the process by helping to control humidity, but why is that a negative? Is there an argument for less control? I'm trying to get better at curing and understand it better, so I don't understand why keeping pressure in the right direction to the humidity point you want to be at for that stage of curing would only be for amateurs. I can also understand if you feel like it's just unnecessary because you're so good at it, but you made it seem like there were reasons it reduces the quality of the curing process.
> Thanks!


 hi there. I was reading up on curing when i saw yr post, and i wondered the same thing, and found that experienced growers want total control over their enviroments. When using 62% rh packs, it is meant for storage,nothing else. Will NOT cure smoke for you. I have also read that they keep yr buds on the overly moist side. I would just store and rehydrate as needed...as long as yr not taking yr lid off and on 20 times aday, it should hold moisture pretty good....just my chime in,, happy trails comrades!


----------



## moonstar45 (May 14, 2015)

i dry until they're about 65-ish RH then i jar them then burp daily until i reach close to 62% then i use the boveda pack for long term storage/cure

i have high ambient temp/rh, around 28-30c and 65% RH so hang drying with a fan not directly pointing at them will dry them pretty quick.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (May 14, 2015)

http://www.herbpreserve.com/

Honestly the best thing i have spent my money on. If you do not know about UV curing/storage jars then i highly suggest something like those products. Any anti-UV jar will do


----------



## bravedave (May 14, 2015)

SPLFreak808 said:


> http://www.herbpreserve.com/
> 
> Honestly the best thing i have spent my money on. If you do not know about UV curing/storage jars then i highly suggest something like those products. Any anti-UV jar will do


$24 for a qt jar. Right? Maybe if I was stocking a time capsule.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (May 14, 2015)

bravedave said:


> $24 for a qt jar. Right? Maybe if I was stocking a time capsule.


Any anti-UV will work. I got mine from herbpreserve years ago.


----------



## 9leaves (May 14, 2015)

Sand4x105 said:


> Stop the idiocy... Dry your bud to 70% too wet...
> Dry your bud to 65-70% too wet
> 60-65% Perfect it's in the zone... START YOUR CURE....
> 55-60% Dry enough, ready for long term cure/storage...
> ...



Sand
Love your last line dust in the wind. Love that song. 
Shouldn't a basic dry cure take 2 weeks for each step? Have yet to cure any.

9


----------



## Bucky024 (Jun 29, 2021)

dannykl said:


> So my buds have been dried and are curing,sitting in quart size mason jars with an oz each. My oldest has been curing for 2 months and most of it has been curing for a little over a month. Do you have to burp forever? How long do you suggest? My process is to wait 2 months before transferring smokable bud from curing jar to stash jar(about 1/8 at a time).Fortunately, my grow will last me until next harvest. Drooling over the thought of having personal stash that has been cured for a year.I was gifted bud that was cured for a year and it was spectacular. Anyway, I'm a newbie and just need to know if I should stop burping my cured bud after a certain period of time.thanks all.
> [/QUOTEdont go for that long your killing the thc n resin glands n jus letting it go to waste ... U can only cure for so long before its pointless. Hate to break it to ya but by u waiting that long is jus a waste of time....


----------

